# Sommer- zu Winterlandschaft "Werbung Jeep"



## claussbj (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe in einer Zeitschrift diese Jeep Werbung gesehen und wollte nun mal gerne wissen wie ich sowas hin kriege. Es scheinen ja im groben 2 Ebenen zu sein. Einmal mit der Winterlandschaft des Bildes und einmal im Sommer. Da ich nun nich denke das es zwei verschiedene Bilder sind, denke ich das es einen Trick gibt um ein Sommerbild in eine Winterlandschaft zu zaubern bzw. umgekehrt. Vielleicht hat jemand eine Idee wie man sowas umsetzen kann.

Danke

Gruss

Bjoern


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Dezember 2005)

Das Ganze ist zu 99% über zwei Ebenen und eine Ebenenmaske geregelt worden.
Ich habe mal ein Beispiel angehängt. Es enthält zwei Ebenen (leider habe ich auf die Schnelle keine zwei Jahreszeitenbilder von der gleichen Gegend gefunden. Aber das Beispiel sollte trotzdem verdeutlichen was ich meine.

Du legst eine Ebene mit dem anderen Motiv über eine andere Ebene. Wenn Du jetzt eine Ebenenmaske anlegst (Du hast die Wahl: nichts maskiert / alles maskiert) wird das Bild entweder komplett sichtbar oder unsichtbar). Du wirst Feststellen, das es an der Farbe liegt. Schwarz macht die Ebene mit der Ebenenmaske unsichtbar und weiß macht es sichtbar.
Das ist eigentlich auch schon der ganze Trick.

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gibt es hier einige Tutorials die sich mit Ebenenmasken beschäftigen, ich denke das ich Dir einen guten Hinweis gegeben habe wonach Du suchen mußt - ich will nicht unbedingt vorhandene tutorials neu schreiben 

P.S.: Du verstehst aber das Bild falsch. Das zeigt lediglich ein beschlagenes Fenster 
»Winter« ist nur auf dem Berggipfel


----------



## claussbj (27. Dezember 2005)

Danke für deine Antwort,   

ich glaube ich habe mich mit meiner Frage etwas falsch ausgedrückt. Da ich denke dass das ganze Bild eine Montage ist, wollte ich wissen wie man so ein beschlagenes Fenster am besten hinbekommt. Denke nicht das dieses Fotografiert worden ist.   Sondern dass das beschlagende Fenster aus einem Sommerbild entstanden ist bzw. umgekehrt und dann aber das beschlagende hinzu retuschiert wurde.

Aber trotzdem danke für die Info mit den Masken, kenne dies aber schon.   

Danke für deine Bemühung...


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Dezember 2005)

Falls es tatsächlich eine Montage und nicht einfach ein bearbeitetes Foto ist, kann man den Effekt auch so hinbekommen. Man kann es mit Ebenenmasken machen oder aber mit den Ebeneneffekten / Transparenzen.

Ich hänge einfach mal ein Beispiel an. Habe mich mal 2-3 Minuten damit befasst und etwas herumprobiert. Wenn man jetzt nun überlegt und mit mehr Zeit daran arbeitet bekommt man natürlich auch wesentlich bessere Ergebnisse


----------



## McAce (27. Dezember 2005)

Schau mal in die neue Docma dort wird beschrieben wie du eine Sommer- in eine
Winterlandschaft verwandelst.

McAce


----------

